

The Day I Learned To Love Perl - primodemus
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/375

======
laf2019
It is kind of crazy how many companies have the glue in the background written
in perl. I have worked for a few large and small firms and there is always a
plethora of perl scripts moving data around or loading data and if they did
not exist nothing would work. Also, no one dares rewrite them because they
work well, and who wants to write data manipulation in java?

